# Starting to get Nervous: How did you feel as the moving date approached?



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey everyone!

The time is fast approaching for me to take the plunge and move over to Dubai! I have sent my attested degree certificate today to my company so they can start the visa process and have everything pretty much signed sealed and delivered including costs for a container to ship all my stuff over!

As the weeks whittle away, i am starting to feel a little nervous! Both an excited nervousness and a apprehensive nervousness! I am excited that i am beginning a new chapter in my life, but apprehensive i am doing so alone!

So how did you all feel as the time approached for you to take the plunge and make the move? Id be interested to hear similar experiences from people as to how you delt with things.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

On the one hand, I was really excited about moving to the UAE and really couldn't wait to get on the plane. There was a programme on TV about Dubai and I must have watched that particular episode about a dozen times! Oh, and I also could not shut up about my move! People were generally happy for me (or maybe fed up of listening to me babbling on non-stop about Dubai!)

I was also tired and overwhelmed by the number of things that I had to sort out and actually had my mum come over (I was in the UK at the time) to help me pack and sort out everything. I did a fair bit of running around trying to get documents attested, sending them over, etc and also the usual bit of dealing with final bills, Inland revenue, shipping my belongings, etc but did manage to get everything sorted out in time.

That was quickly followed by blind panic as I had resigned from my job and the visa took a lot longer than I would have liked. Turned out that was normal but hey, how was I supposed to know that! Visa, travel arrangements, hotel booking, etc in hand, I could finally breathe and the initial excitement returned but was quickly followed by a sense of sadness about leaving my old life behind, my friends, etc. I have to admit that I had a good cry at the airport but once I landed here, that was quickly replaced by a huge smile and mad dash to air-conditioned comfort (it was roasting when I arrived!)

Well, in all, I would say that I had a one month emotional rollercoaster ride!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I was terrified  no, really, I was. But I was also looking forward to the experience as well. 

Then when I arrived here everything was so overwhelming and fast peaced, I didn't have much time to chill because I started working just a couple of weeks after and got sent to the UK for 2 months so things didn't really registered until I had been here for 6 months. Took me a year more or less to settle, between work, making friends, leaving a nasty breakup behind, etc.

I have to say, finding good friends rather sooner than later really made the difference!! 

Good luck with the move.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You are coming out at the best time of year, the weather is lovely and it will give you time to acclimatise before the hot summer arrives.
Brits tend to settle into Dubai life quite well, I think it is something to do with the fact it is only 6 hours to get home so you don't feel as far away from home as our American friends.
Be prepared to get frustrated with red tape, you learn to develop a think skin and alot of patience. Customer service is terrible, don't fight it, you'll only stress yourself out. Driving is an experience here, don't put it off, get out on the roads asap and join the madness!
Good luck with your move xx


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers guys!!!

I am looking forward to moving out so much! I have always wanted to work abroad and to be given the opportunity is amazing for me. However, right now the nerves are kicking in, especially as i handed in my notice yesterday and have given a months notice on my current rented property and bills etc. Its also the harsh reality of leaving my girlfriend here in the UK whilst i embark on a new chapter of my life! Were not splitting up, were going to see how it goes!

But like you Maz, i am becoming tired with the endless amount of things i am having to do! I am hoping i am coming to the end of them all. All i have left to do is sort some quotes for a container the company are paying for and pack i think! Everything else is in the pipeline and being sorted!

And thanks for the comments guys, im glad others have felt this way when taking the plunge and it is not just me! Cant wait to get out there and hopefully meet up with a few of you!


----------



## Richdubai (Nov 13, 2010)

I know how you feel, I'm going over in about 6 weeks and getting nervous! I'm still trying to talk my girlfiend into staying together so we shall see.

What are you doing about finding a place to live? I've been searching a lot on the internet but apart from getting a vague idea of what I can expect I don't think there is much you can do from the UK.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

zoglug said:


> But like you Maz, i am becoming tired with the endless amount of things i am having to do! I am hoping i am coming to the end of them all. All i have left to do is sort some quotes for a container the company are paying for and pack i think! Everything else is in the pipeline and being sorted!


Lol, think of it as good practice for when you arrive here and start to deal with all the red tape but on the plus side, once you sort out your residence permit, an apartment, TV, Internet, phone and a driving license, you will settle in quite quickly after that. The first few months are the best because everything is new and everything is an adventure. Many places to see, many new things to try out, etc. I'm sure that you will enjoy your time here. 

Can't really give any relationship advice as my relationship went sour very quickly and I'm now completely put off long distance relationships but hey, not everyone has the same experience.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

My girlfriend is fantastic and supported me every step of the way. Ill admit i am sceptical at the long distance thing, but i love her and have to give it a go! I suppose if it is meant to be it will work!!!

As for accomodation, ive been browsing Dubizzle, however there are so many properties with no pictures, or use the same pictures as other properties it makes it diffcult to know what to go for! Fortunately, my company are putting me up in a hotel for 4 weeks, which will give me plenty of time i think to be able to sort out permanent accomodation. With the company being based on Oud Metha Road i 'think' ive decided on Bur Dubai as the best area for me to live. Offers a lot and is relatively near to my place of work i believe!



> Lol, think of it as good practice for when you arrive here and start to deal with all the red tape but on the plus side, once you sort out your residence permit, an apartment, TV, Internet, phone and a driving license, you will settle in quite quickly after that. The first few months are the best because everything is new and everything is an adventure. Many places to see, many new things to try out, etc. I'm sure that you will enjoy your time here.


Thats exactly the way im looking at it in all honesty! The common theme with everybody i have spoken to is the red tape involved in getting things organised! So, with everything i have had to do here, at least i will have a fair bit of practice under my belt!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Funny thing is that my friends asked the same question 1/2 weeks before moving and in my case I was not that apprehensive Nor nervous and it was probably due to the fact that it was not my first time moving around and I am here just what 3 weeks now lol !!!!

I think the worse part of my move was that I had to sell some stuff pretty close to my trip. I wont forget about my winter tires because I had couple of days to sell them before traveling HAHA like 4 days(yes in my province it is law to have winter tires on during the winter!!!). 

I bought a book about UAE and read it in my way to UAE. It helped me to understand some stuff about its history, culture, expat reality and so on. This will help you a lot I think too and ease your anxiety. You might probably have read some I guess

Have some beers before leaving... best advice I can give you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Have some beers before leaving... best advice I can give you


I'll second that. Enjoy a few nights out on a tenner cause once you land here, a tenner will only get you one or two beers. 
I've been saving my pocket money since the beginning of the year so that I can afford my next night out.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive purchased a book, just waiting for it to turn up! I picked up the Dubai Explorer book after reading around on this forum! As for enjoying cheap drinks.....im most certainly enjoying many nights out at the moment! Even though it is costing me a fortune it is worth it for those final nights out with friends & family!

I guess the only worries i have about arriving in Dubai is:

a) I struggle to meet people/make friends/enjoy a social life! However, that fear is allieviated by the fact that so much goes on via this forum that there is no shortage of things for me to attend and i am building up a network of people who have made the move to Dubai previously so i have people to get in contact with straight away.

b) I am not earning enough to live a reasonable style of life! This will be the case until i am actually earning and seeing what i can afford etc. I think i will be able to on my wage, but it is one of those that only time will tell!


----------



## Barnz (May 21, 2010)

My wife and I are leaving for the UAE on the 5th of Jan 2011. 

We've never been overseas before for any extended period of time and all I can say is Wow! I had no idea how much was involved in the process (this forum has been a godsend in that regard)
At this point in time I can't really see through the haze of packing up and storing our stuff, sorting out Visa's, luckily the company sorts that out on our behalf luckily, as I'm transferring to the Dubai branch of my current company. 
when I first accepted the post I was overjoyed and couldn't wait.
That feeling has since subsided and there's a gradually growing feeling of trepidation and angst, with the realisation that i'm leaving the only life I know behind... but, that is counter-balanced by the fact that we're starting a 'new' life in Dubai with all the excitement and challenges which come with it.

So at the moment, I would have to say i'm 50/50...and the lowest moment is probably going to be our farewell party, but that said I can't wait to get over and get cracking with our new adventure!!!And that's in no small part to this site, so thanks to all the moderators etc for a great website!!

See you soon 
Lloyd (and Lisa)


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

My husband and I moved out (from the UK) a month ago and had never even been to Dubai.
Most of it as we expected (the Explorer book is great for preparing you and they also do a book called 'red tape' which is useful). Before we came we had the same mix of emotions but always felt the move was the right thing to do.

Our thoughts/observations so far:

- the buildings and the skyline of the city is amazing (although you have to ignore the ones that aren't quite finished...) 
- great restaurants (just go with the flow with the customer service it isn't always great)
- supermarkets - imported food is really expensive but we have found buying local good value. Soft drinks are ridiculously cheap here, although they mark them up in restaurants by about 40%
- taxis, because there is always one when you need it and they are so cheap (even if it doesn involve taking your life into your own hands)
- the metro - after the London underground this is more like a tourist attraction, particularly as most of it is overground so you can see where you're going. Very clean and cheap, just a shame it's not finished
- buses, cheap and easy to navigate yourself around on these
- a very multicultural city. I'm working with lots of different people from different places and I love this. The only thing to be prepared for is when you are out as a woman you do tend to get stared at and more so if you aren't covered up appropriately in malls and the metro (i.e. knees and shoulders)
- drinking/entertaining at home is probably going to have to be the way to go once we get our licence. A small glass of wine works out about £5/6 or more depending on where you go, a pint is slightly cheaper. Make sure you go to the airport duty free (which is after you have collected your baggage in Dubai airport) as you are allowed 5 litres per person.
There are places you can go for Friday brunch that charge an all in price for as much as you can eat and drink for about 4 hours (or longer) that are good value
- very clean city, does get a bit dustry though from ongoing construction work
- general costs for electricial items, furniture etc much the same. We have been to Ikea and the prices and stuff you can buy is pretty much identical. Clothes are more expensive and haven't had to buy any toiletries yet but suspect they might be too
- great shopping, if only I had plenty of cash! Places like Dubai Mall really are impressive, plus you can eat well, drink, watch a film, ice skate or go to the aquarium. Or go out to the waterfront and watch the fountain displays against th Burj Views (I don't think I will get bored of watching that)
- the weather. Enough said really, it is perfect right now (but not looking forward to summer!)
Possibly our only slightly negative experience so far has been trying to find somewhere to live. We found two places we loved and put offers in on and one landlord decided he want to put the price up higher and the other wanted to write a clause into our contract that we would have to move out after a year (I think because he wanted to be able to test the market again as he hasn't been able to achieve the price he wants). Properties are really expensive, which we knew before we came out, but had anticipated having a bit more bargaining power with it being a 'tenant' market. Have also had a lot demanding one cheque but my company will only extend to two cheques or more anyway. Landlords!
I'm sure we will find something soon anyway.

We had a week here to explore before I started work and settle and also met my new boss for lunch too and a few other people so I didn't feel I was walking in blind. I think it helped a lot.

Best of luck I am sure you will love it here.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers everyone! Thank you for sharing with me!!!

I most definately feel the move is right for me. Moving abroad is something i have always wanted to do, and whilst i am still young (27), have no major commitments (no mortgage, no children etc) i would be an absolute fool not to take up the opportunity. Especially as it is reaching -8 over here in the UK at night!!!

Its really good to know though that the mxied feelings i am experiencing have been experienced before! Really looking forward now to my first forum outing!!!


----------

